# Intelligente SPS Entwicklungsumgebung gesucht



## frank474 (11 November 2007)

Wir setzen haupsächlich kleinere SPSen und 6 Zoll Operator Panel (OP) zum Steuern unserer Maschinen ein. Mit mehreren Programmierern erstellen wir einige hundert Programme pro Jahr. Jedes einzelne ist von der Größe überschaubar.

Istzustand: In der Hauptsache nutzen wir Siemens (STEP7) und ab und zu Rockwell. Alle Programme sind zu ca. 80% gleich. Die Arbeitsweise besteht darin die "geeignete" Vorlage zu finden, die Anpassungen vorzunehmen und "händisch" ggf. "alte" Fehler der Vorlage zu korrigieren. Weiterhin ist die Übersetzung der OP-Texte mittels CtrlC CtrlV zu vervollständigen. Logischerweise ist dieses Verfahren sehr fehlerträchtig und zeitaufwendig.

Sollzustand: Ersetzen des CtrlC CtrlV durch eine geeignete Entwicklungsumgebung, die über eine Konfigurierung die jeweiligen Programmteile zusammenstellt (SPS- und OP-seitig). Z.B. Maschinentyp A mit zwei Reglern X und Y und 10 Ventilen. Das aus den neuesten Vorlagen generierte Rohprogramm (SPS und OP) wird dann nur noch ggf. angepasst. Die integrierte Versionsverwaltung merkt sich den Stand der enthaltenen einzelnen Standardmodule. Bei Fehlern in Standardsoftware kann einfach eine Liste mit den betroffenen Projekten generiert werden. OP-Texte werden automatisch aus einer Sprachdatenbank importiert.

Als Freund von offener Software fände ich es genial wenn etwa eine Umgebung wie Eclipse benutzt werden könnte. Allerdings ist es erforderlich, daß Logik in FUP/KOP programmiert werden muß, die von Elektrikern vor Ort ggf. einfach anpassbar ist.

Als zusätzlicher Wunsch sollten Softwareänderungen schnell über eine Datenleitung möglich sein. Da diese vielleicht nur unsichere 9600 Baud bietet, muß es möglich sein nur die Änderung zu übertragen, quasi als "Patch". Entweder compiliert sich die Steuerung vor Ort daraus das geänderte Programm oder das Programm wird gar nicht compiliert, sondern interpretiert. Dieses sollte ebenso für SPS und OP Änderungen gelten.

Ich denke, daß vieles von uns selber erstellt werden müßte. Die Frage ist nur worauf man am besten aufsetzen könnte.

Mfg
frank474


----------



## innovis (12 November 2007)

Hallo frank474,

Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und man darf sich was wünschen, oder? 

Nee, Schmarrn, so was wie ein CASE-Tool für SPSen mit integriertem Visual Source Safe hätten viele von uns unglaublich gern. So weit ich weiß, darf man weiter träumen...

Was mich aber wundert, ist Deine Erwähnung von Eclipse. Wenn es sich um dasselbe Eclipse handelt, die ich meine, dann ist das ein reines Visu-System, es hat noch nie den Schatten einer SPS gesehen. Ich würde damit meine Zeit nicht weiter vergeuden.

Da Ihr Siemens einsetzt, werdet Ihr auf offene/neutrale Software verzichten müssen, schätze ich. Und ob es eine Art Interface gibt, die es erlaubt, ohne Step7 ein Programm für die Siemens SPS zu erstellen, mag ich zu verzweifeln.


----------



## frank474 (12 November 2007)

hallo innovis,

ich wundere mich auch immer wie anspruchslos SPS-Programmierer sind. In anderen Bereichen werden CASE Tools seit langem eingesetzt

Ich habe in einem Projekt schon mal mittels Visual Source Safe Bausteinquellen verwaltet. Dieses ist natürlich zu umständlich für den generellen Einsatz.

Bei Airbus wird Eclipe laut http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/82839 eingesetzt. So komplex werden wir solche Tools nicht benötigen, aber vielleicht kann man sich Teile abgucken.

Siemens bietet inzwischen auch CASE Tools, z.B. Versionsverwaltung an. Die Anforderungen kommen aus dem Pharmabereich. Damit habe wir allerdings noch keine Erfahrung. Mit Sicherheit werden sie nicht alle Anforderungen abdecken. Das größte Problem bei Software von Platzhirschen wie Siemens oder auch Rockwell ist halt, daß man immer damit leben muß was gerade angeboten wird und keine speziellen Anforderungen von "kleinen" Kunden berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Oberchefe (12 November 2007)

Bei Rockwell gibt's bei der Rslgx5k die Möglichkeit des L5K Exports/Imports. Ich kenne eine Firma die über VisualBasic Code da was zusammenkopiert. Vielleicht schaust Du Dir mal das L5K Format an.


----------



## marlob (12 November 2007)

@frank474
Ich weiss zwar nicht ob das ganz dem entspricht was du suchst.
Aber zur automatischen Codegenerierung aus einer Datenbank heraus gibt es schon verschiedene Ansätze.
z.B. Typicalmanager (leider im Moment nur in Niederländisch) hiermit kann man erst die Kalkulation erstellen und daraus dann EPLAN, HMI, Dokumentation, SPS-Code usw.
Im Moment können die nur EPLAN generieren, die Module für SPS, HMI und Doku sollen im ersten Quartal 2008 fertig sein.

Eine andere Firma ist Mind8 (die arbeiten auf Basis von Eclipse)
Die geben auf der SPS/IPC/Drives in Nürnberg dieses Jahr auch einen Vortrag.
Auf Basis dieser Lösung, hat EPLAN das Engineeringcenter entwickelt

Musst dir mal angucken, ob dir das weiterhilft


----------



## marcengbarth (30 November 2007)

Ich glaube das Eclipse bezog sich auf die Open-Source-IDE Eclipse (http://www.eclipse.org/)...  

Schau dir mal die Verzeichnisstruktur von Step7-Projekten an... 

Viel Spaß!


----------

